# Does God love or hate the Elect before conversion?



## min_is_3 (Jul 31, 2021)

So I had an interesting question brought to me that I never thought about.

Psalm 5:5 says that God hates all who work iniquity.

Romans 5:8 says that God demonstrates his own love towards us, that while we were still sinners, Christ died for us.

My question is, does God hate or love his elect before conversion? Or if it's both in some sense, how would I reconcile this?

min_is_3
Reformed Baptist
California


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 31, 2021)

God loves his elect _in Christ_ from all eternity. And, he is historically at enmity with us, even who are his elect, as long as we are _in Adam._

Reckoning with God-in-covenant is absolutely critical to understanding the first thing about our relationship to him.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------

